# this may sound stupid....



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

but i was thinking a freind of mine is selling his chevy spectum turbo real cheap, and i thought maybe i could fab up the turbo on my ga....... could work, the things got an intercooler and everything, hes put some work into it and his boost is set at like 14psi, tell me is it worth a shot or am i just being a complete ass?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

If you have money, price out what the components would be on fabrication and such. See if it sounds resonable. I have no idea how much it costs to turbo your car though. But that would be how I would approach it.

off the top of my head, you would need:
custom exhaust manifold, custom piping. Making sure the intercooler will fit in your car. An air-bypass valve (BOV). A MAP sensor (if you don't already have one that can read pressure and adjust fuel accordingly)

I don't know the limits of your fuel system, maybe upgraded injectors/pump/FPR/fuel controller just be on the safe side too

And dyno time


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

engine management/fuel/materials/and fab time......definetly possible if u have the time and $$ the ga is alot more fun to drive with a lot of extra power


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

you can run fine on stock fuel pump, etc if you don't boost over 5-7psi.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I have a turbo manifold I will sell for $150.00, yes it is a GA16de manifold.




E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *I have a turbo manifold I will sell for $150.00, yes it is a GA16de manifold.
> *


Do you have a pic? I just want to secure a manifold before i decide to build up an extra GA.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

No I dont but this one is brand new. It is the log style type for a better fit


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

Where did you get it?!!!!! was it custom!!! i would like to have it!! slowly buying stuff to go turbo while i build a na engine.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I dont remember where I got it from because it is only used as a spare. It has a T3 flange and comes in Three-pieces. You can make it fit however you want


----------

